# Ausgabe von ++ --



## herbiii (25. Nov 2010)

int i = 10;
int j = 20;

System.out.println( ++i );
System.out.println( j-- );
System.out.println( i ); 
System.out.println( j ); 

kann mir jmd sagen was jeweils ausgegebn wird?

vielen dank


----------



## Gast2 (25. Nov 2010)

Hmm... hast du das vielleicht schonmal ausprobiert?


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Nov 2010)

Moin,

warum probierst Du es nicht einfach mal aus ? ? ? ? 

Gruß
Klaus

EDIT:  zu spät ;(


----------



## herbiii (25. Nov 2010)

habs grade net insatlliert!!!


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Nov 2010)

hmm, und wozu dann die Frage  ???:L

Aber ich will mal nicht so sein ...
Java ist auch eine Insel – 2.4 Ausdrücke, Operanden und Operatoren
Inkrementierung und Dekrementierung in Java

alles klar ?? 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## ARadauer (25. Nov 2010)

seits halt nicht so ;-

11
20
11
19


----------



## VfL_Freak (25. Nov 2010)

Moin,



ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> seits halt nicht so ;-
> 11
> 20
> 11
> 19



sind wir auch nicht - vgl. mein erster Link (das steht Frage und Antwort genauso drin) :lol:

gruß
Klaus


----------

